# iTunes//Access Privileges



## mattwit2tz (May 14, 2005)

Whenever I go to sync my ipod, it will do one or two songs and then I get the error message 

"*Attempting to copy to the disk "MATT'S IPOD" failed. You do not have enough access privileges for this operation.*

iTunes could not save to your Music Folder because you do not have write access. Check the permissions on your Music Folder and folders in your Music Folder, then try copying this file again."

Any idea whats going on?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I think some folder options on your ipod have been set to read only....

Also if thats not the case right click on itunes and select "run as administrator"


----------



## mattwit2tz (May 14, 2005)

It doesnt change when I run it as an administrator either.
But on an apple forum someone said to change the compatibility mode to windows xp sp2, and now it says that "iTunes.exe has been set to run in compatibility mode for an older version of windows. For best results turn off compatibility mode for iTunes before you open it." So I turned off compatibility mode and it still did it. Then I uninstalled iTunes and reinstalled the newest version and nothing changed.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Here's somethink i found for you http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300198


----------

